# some of my meeces



## Myth (May 22, 2009)

They've gown a fair bit since I last posted pics 

mrs 'Moo' is biggest of the lot




























Followed by Halo

( longhaired fuzzy hairless -?- male, he's made some right fluffy babies anyhow ! )











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content



















and a maHOOsive Boo (hairless carrier)

Ideas on her colour ?

She's due a litter any time soon fathered by Halo. 
Yep I'm still waiting for some hairless babies....:lol:

Boo has a new 'quirk' she keeps hiding the food bowl ?!?
Thinking it must be a 'pregnant' thing though none have done it before.



















More photos to come...
when I capture the 3 minxes lurking under the bottom perfecto shelf.
REALLY considering removing it..
They get all anti-social when they're living in there. :roll:


----------



## Erica08 (May 20, 2009)

I just got a mouse last week who also insist on being in her food bowl I watched her the first night move all of the food out of it and then proceed to build an nest. I don't think she is prego but another member on here thought she looked like she was so maybe it is a pregnant doe thing.


----------

